# Okay, clicking noise? I need an explanation



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Okay, so my baby pigeon was BORN with a clicking noise when it breathes.
It is NOT gasping for air, or having troubled breathing. It is already peeping and nuzzling and begging to be fed. It was not an assisted hatch. It has not aspirated anything.

What is this?


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi ! You know I had the same situation I was afraid , because, when I got close to his chest I heard like a click sound, but it went away a few days later.
Hope everything is fine with your pigeon.
If you feel is something bad , better if you go , to the avian veterinary to make sure he/she is fine.
Karla


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

If that happened with you, and my baby was born with it, it will probably go away in a few days. Thankyouthankyou for that information, and I hope she's okay. (there's a way to sex babies at this age - you just see if their butts face up or down; up is a female and down is a male, but this is not a proven method). She's a tiny little pink thing, and really fluffy. I hope she makes it.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Good news. The baby is eating, pooping, and her breathing is getting better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's good news, Vasp! Please keep us posted. You've got your work cut out for you!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Vasp,



Congratulations...!


I would expect the clicking to fade away soon as the Baby begins to use it's lungs and air sacs and as his system finds it's legs...

Is the other Egg showing pipping yet?

I have a couple due to start pipping about now myself, but mine are under their Pigeon-parents, so 'they' should be doing all the work and not me..!

Lol...

Anyway...post some pics so we can see the wee one...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you! Yeah, the little one is doing better. Very loud, as well. Squeaks and jumps up and nuzzles my hands. Very small, therefore eats very small amounts very often. I wouldn't want to harm the little one's crop.

Yes, the other one is expected out tomorrow, I'd say.  Has been externally pipping for about 24 hours, and by tomorrow morning, will have been pipping as long as this little one has. I have pictures, so I suppose I'll post them.










Ready to push herself out.










This is when she was still in her little egg.










Resting in my hand.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...such a fragile little cutie! I know you are doing everything to keep this little one fed well and warm. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I am happy for you , I know your doing a great job taking care of baby pigeon .
Nice pictures!!!!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

How utterly adorable - so tiny and so fragile. Hope the clicking noise has now disappeared.

Michelle.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you, everyone. Yes, I'm doing my best, but she's very small.
My only concern is simply how little she eats. Her crop is absolutely tiny - not even the size of a dime. I let her eat at her own pace and how she wants, but she stops eating soon. Her tiny crop can't manage much. I think about half a mL is all she can pig out on at a time. From there, I usually feed quite often - 30-60 minutes afterwards, I believe. She hasn't gained weight today, so I think I'm probably erring on how much food she should intake.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi!
With "Miracle"(young pigeon now) I fed her around 1 ml every 2 hours and everyday increasing the amount of feeding by one more ml ,but I guess your are doing just fine, because you are feeding her every 1 hour and half of 1 ml, if you don't mind I think is fine


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

She's eating about 1.5mL now, maybe more next feeding. I now have two babies, though, and this little one will only take a tiny bit and then fall asleep.  I guess the appetite grows as they age.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

*More pictures!*


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Sooo Cute Little babies !!!!!
Thanks for sharing these precious pictures!
Karla


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, they're adorable. They've finally stopped squeaking and drifted off to sleep.

I have a question, though - I'm using MacMilk, but I noticed something peculiar.
When I fed another pigeon of the same species, age, and size Kaytee Exact, he pooped after each feeding. He ate about the same amount as well.
These babies don't poop that often. However, when they do, they're very large.
The perfect nestling poops, though; properly coloured, yet very liquidy.

Should I switch them onto Kaytee Exact, even if it doesn't have as much protein?


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

hi again! 
I fed my baby pigeon with Kaytee Exact,He loved it!
Now I see him even bigger than the street pigeons 

Karla


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'm starting to think that maybe this food isn't as good for them as the commercial "Exact". I think I might add some yogurt as well, sometimes.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Vasp, like I've said before, we use Exact (plus the yogurt and Benebac) and like it very much.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What cute babies! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, I've decided to use Kaytee instead. They like eating it much more.
The little one who lacked enthusiasm to eat now gobbles down his Kaytee. 

Just proves how good it really is.


----------

